

Yet another variant on reddit:  Submitter determines and can change rank of link on front page - amichail

The idea here is that the submitter determines the rank of his/her link.  Moreover, the submitter may change this rank at any time.<p>The issue is that a link ranked highly will have to share that rank with many links.  The probability that a user will see a link at rank k depends on the score of that link with respect to the scores of other links with rank k.<p>
======
nreece
Aka meta-ranking. Digg already does this transparently by asserting the links
initial rank based on the popularity of the users past submissions. But I get
your point on having a truely democratic user-driven ranking system.

